# colt sp1 ar15



## bigboreshooter78 (Jan 13, 2012)

ive got a very nice all original 1973 Colt sp1 that im thinking about parting with because it just sits in the safe, ive seen them on guns america selling for 1800 fairly quick. just seeing if any colt collectors on here that will give it a good home are interested


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

SP1's are special. 
Glad I've got one.



bigboreshooter78 said:


> ive got a very nice all original 1973 Colt sp1 that im thinking about parting with because it just sits in the safe, ive seen them on guns america selling for 1800 fairly quick. just seeing if any colt collectors on here that will give it a good home are interested


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

If its a SP1 carbine it will be worth a good price but the std 20in gun will be worth a lot less to most people.


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

Truth. 
Must have SP1 on receiver.


----------

